# California Dreamin'



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

:dance: Baylee's flight has been officially booked :dance: My brother & I will be driving about 2.5 hours up north to San Jose to pick her up at the airport.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

She is soooo cute!!! I love her! <3 <3<3

If you get there and they say someone picked her up already, no worries... I'll have her!  Lol!
I can make it to Mineta Airport in 10 minutes! Hahaha! J/k 

I'm soo happy for you! I remember how exciting it was to go pick up our new baby at the airport.
Ahhh, memories.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

:lol: Lisa! You're so silly!! Thank you for the sweet comment on my baby girl  It's going to be a long, anxious, interesting, and exhausting day; the only flight to Mineta is a late one, so hopefully she'll settle easily at the hotel :love2:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

how exciting...when will she be comming home?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw what a sweet pic of her! I'm excited for you, Crystal!! :hello1:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm sure she'll do just fine settling in. Your a great chi mama. 
Post tons of pics!


----------



## Raqy (Aug 25, 2010)

Aww what a sweet baby. I live just south of San Jose.. Wave as you go by!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heee...been there 3 times picking up my girls. Always soo exciting. We live 1 hr south o SJ.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

appleblossom said:


> how exciting...when will she be comming home?


in roughly 2 weeks. Since I work mon-fri, I decided it'd be best for her to come home on a Saturday so I can be with her all the time her first couple days. Her sisters seem to be doing well at their new homes, so I'm hoping the same will happen with Baylee. 



foggy said:


> Aw what a sweet pic of her! I'm excited for you, Crystal!! :hello1:


Thank you Paula! My mom wasn't too thrilled when I first told her I was getting a third one, but now she's fine with it...she already said Baylee will be hanging out with her on "her" couch :lol:



Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> I'm sure she'll do just fine settling in. Your a great chi mama.
> Post tons of pics!


Thanks Lisa! :love2: I'm sure I'll get tons of pics and maybe some videos when she meets B&B



Raqy said:


> Aww what a sweet baby. I live just south of San Jose.. Wave as you go by!


Thanks Raqy! I've never been to San Jose, can't wait


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee heee...been there 3 times picking up my girls. Always soo exciting. We live 1 hr south o SJ.


Dannngg I wish I would've known that!! I was hoping I'd get to pick her up at Fresno Yosemite since it's only like 70 miles from me, but they don't take pets??  The only other airport I mentioned to the breeder was LAX, but then when I told my brother, he told me to see if I could find a closer one; he mentioned San Jose, so luckily you can have a pet shipped there


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Crystal.. each pic of Baylee is more adorable..lol I am so happy for you!! Will be waiting on lots and lots of shots of her with B & B!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

You must be so excited! Make sure you take lots of pics


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is sooo fun! How exciting! I can't wait to see the little cutie home with her family <3 Congrats!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Lol @crystal you made me laugh with that breeder comment 
Yea the other girls are doing great .. lol I didn't relized how close the date is  have to get my cuddle time in wit her


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I never realized I lived so close (I'm in San Jose!) to other chi people on this forum!!! Yea!!

Baylee has a lot of chi people family here!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Lisa, I'm in a dinky little town called Coalinga. Nearest city is Fresno, both L.A. and Frisco are 3 hours away. :ngreet2:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

yay!!!!!!!!!! I Cant wait to see tons and tons of pictures of her!!!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

How exciting!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi oh boy little baylee is on her way very happy for you


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I'm about ready to puke, I'm getting nervous LMAO!
I've never sought after a dog, they've always been given to me so this is a new experience for me. Anywho, since she'll be arriving so late, we're going to need to stay the night in San Jose so I need to find the perfect hotel that accepts pets.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

How exciting!!! im jealous of 2 things right now!! 1.. ur picking up your brand new pup!! and shes very cute!! 2.. u live in california!!! i`ve always wanted to go there!!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What day do you get her on Crystal ?? She is just beautiful.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! What a sweetie!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

rubia said:


> What day do you get her on Crystal ?? She is just beautiful.


Oh you'll know when she gets here  :dontknow:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL I KNOW WHENNNN

but I no tell lol


----------

